# what is an OPD file ?



## changintimes (Sep 4, 2004)

does anybody know what an OPD file is ?

i downloaded a few pages from an online book and some of the files were ms word files and some of the files were OPD files,


----------



## IMM (Feb 1, 2002)

several use it - but it's likely omnipage in this case


----------



## imranf (Oct 21, 2005)

Read it here..

http://filext.com/detaillist.php?extdetail=OPD


----------

